
Ask HN: Anyone familiar with $1M+ enterprise contracts? - tixocloud
I&#x27;ve seen enterprise contracts worth $100k+ per year but am curious what additional value gets added for contracts that reach $1M+.
======
macmac
I think you need to clarify your question. Are you asking what the scope of a
USD1M+ / year software contract would be? Large internationals easily pay the
SAP and Oracles USD1M+ / year in maintenance alone.

